# Ridgid Cordless Drills



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

I've been using the same corded drill for about 15 years now and FINALLY decided to take the plunge into the cordless world (again after a failing with a Firestorm set). I've been looking at the Ridgid cordless drill, 18V LI, and have read good things about it. It hasn't scored at the top of every list but it hasn't been at the bottom either. From what I've heard and read (and had experience with - Firestorm), the batteries of cordless drills are the Achilles heal. Ridgid's lifetime warranty over the tool AND the batteries are what have me hooked. Has anyone here had any bad experience with that tool?


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

My Dad has a Ridgid 18v that I gave him for Christmas a few years back. He's not really the take care of his tools kinda guy and this drill has been beat to hello and back and still works great although it doesn't look real pretty anymore.


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

I use my cordless only for driving screws and small stuff around the house, if I need to drill a hole I pullout the corded, since it works so much better. THis allowed me to get a MUCH more compact cordless so I opted for this bosch, http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/BoschProductDetail.aspx?pid=PS20-2a
it is great, it is so small, compact, the batteries charge faster than i can drain em, and has no problems driving 3" screws. Long story short a tornado blew thru here and wiped out a true value, and they are selling everything that survived @ 50-90% off, so I got this $150 driver for 50 bucks, completely untouched...... hooray ME!


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

*Rigid Cordless Drills*

I just bought the 18 volt lithium Rigid drill. It is much lighter weight than other d18 volt drills with plenty of power. The spare battery recharges pretty quickly.

The only drawback I have found is that when the battery runs out of juice all of a sudden instead of wearing down like most others. So far that has not been a problem.

I have not had to test the lifetime warrently but if it works it will be great.

I am also not as carefull with tools as I might be and have dropped it more than once and no problems.

I gave up corded drills a long time ago. 

So I can recommend it to you.

Domer


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

Domer said:


> I just bought the 18 volt lithium Rigid drill. It is much lighter weight than other d18 volt drills with plenty of power. The spare battery recharges pretty quickly.
> 
> The only drawback I have found is that when the battery runs out of juice all of a sudden instead of wearing down like most others. So far that has not been a problem.
> 
> ...


Thank ya much. As for the manner in which the battery dies out, I guess that's how the LI go, from what I read on a review site. They don't go out slowly, more along the lines of immediately. I'm just wondering how well Ridgid honors their warranty since offering it is only half of it - honoring it being the other half.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Just to clarify, RIDGID's warranty is 3 Years for manufacturers defects and not lifetime. What RIDGID does have though is a Limited Lifetime Service Agreement on most of their non plumbing tools which includes cordless tools. However, you must register your tools into this program, its not automatic. All of the details of the LLSA are spelled out in this PDF.


----------



## milling man (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the warranty info SWEENSDV I have been wondering about that. I have been using a 18 v dewalt for close to ten years now and the batteries are now finally dying out that have not been very good fo about five years now, but they have served me well. And I have bee looking into ridgid. I own there table saw, bandsaw and I love them. I am looking for a good deal on replacement batteries for the dewalt anyone have any inside info on them?


----------



## gtobeech (Dec 15, 2007)

I have a Ridgid Router and their sanders. Used the Lifetime Warrenty on the Belt Sander and had no questions asked. When I picked up the repaired tool the guy said that they replaced the drive belt and put all new gears in the sander. The only thing that happened was the belt broke and wedged in the gear. That is good service to me. Oh Yeah! NO CHARGE!!!!


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

gtobeech said:


> I have a Ridgid Router and their sanders. Used the Lifetime Warrenty on the Belt Sander and had no questions asked. When I picked up the repaired tool the guy said that they replaced the drive belt and put all new gears in the sander. The only thing that happened was the belt broke and wedged in the gear. That is good service to me. Oh Yeah! NO CHARGE!!!!


Stuff like that is exactly what I'm hoping to hear. Thanks for the input.


----------



## aggreX (Aug 14, 2008)

toddj99 said:


> I've been using the same corded drill for about 15 years now and FINALLY decided to take the plunge into the cordless world (again after a failing with a Firestorm set). I've been looking at the Ridgid cordless drill, 18V LI, and have read good things about it. It hasn't scored at the top of every list but it hasn't been at the bottom either. From what I've heard and read (and had experience with - Firestorm), the batteries of cordless drills are the Achilles heal. Ridgid's lifetime warranty over the tool AND the batteries are what have me hooked. Has anyone here had any bad experience with that tool?


I completed many projects with my 18V Ridgid drill that I bought in 2005 (deck, finish basement, kitchen remodeling, etc). I put away the corded drill and have rarely looked back. The drill came with Ni-Cad batteries and are still holding a charge. I recently purchased another Ridgid kit with the new Li 3.0 Amp hr batteries that are compatible with my older 18V Ridgid. These drills are a bit heavier than their competition but the Li batteries lighten them up. Ridgid offers the LLSA on these drills and batteries.


----------

